# C&CC POIs



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have searched the C&CC web site for a download of their sites and CSs but have not been able to find any. Do they actually publish them like the CC? Have I missed them?

Others I have found on the net are way out of date and I really wanted to access the originals.

peedee


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I've got them on my TomTom - think they were from TomTom Home???  Can't swear how up to date they are though...


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I did have them on my TT but when I updated the maps they disappeared. :roll: 

I don't think they can be assessed from the club's websire.

Have you tried the "pocketworld" website?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I got them from tom tom home as well.

steve


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

C & CC have not got their sites on POI yet. When I asked earlier this year I was sent (I think) an Excel spread sheet with them on which they suggested I convert. As I don't know how to do this it was a lost cause, but like others I downloaded from TomTom Home but do not know if they are up to date.
Ian


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Solentviews,

Do you still have the spread sheet you were given?


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

You are right C & CC have not got their sites on POI yet. When I asked as well this year I was sent the Excel spread sheet with them on which they suggested I convert.

I converted to a file that my Garmin will accept and now have both CC & C&CC CL's & CS's. I just loaded the file into Excel then saved it as the required file type the garmen needed.

*Basically it just looks like this,* Lat/Long and description. You can edit it with Excel to anything you want. Add, remove or alter. Unlike the CC POI it does not have the telephone numbers.

-1.8231	54.6945	CS-092-Hamsterley - High Shipley Farm Bungalow
-1.7114	54.6871	CS-092-Hunwick (Durham) - Conifer Rise
-1.8194	54.4779	CS-092-Richmond - Broaches Farm
-1.8051	54.565	CS-092-Staindrop - Bevanstead

If you read your instruction book for your SatNav it usually explains how to download these to your PC then load in to your SatNav.

Garmen take Excel spread sheet files.

Reason I use Garmin is they take Lat/Long to search. Beats post codes hands down. especially in France where a post code covers 10 sq kilometres.

*All the best Wilt.*

And yes I do still have the C&CC Excel file!!
It's a "Microsoft Office Excel Comma Separated Values File"


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Reason I use Garmin is they take Lat/Long to search


as does TT


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Telbell,

But Garmin always has done, had it for nearly 5 years. Some still don't search by Lat/Long.

You Have TT, don't get so upset about it, your choice!!!

All the best Wilt. :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> don't get so upset about it, your choice!!!


Upset?? Not at all.

Your previous post implied that other satnavs didnt have that capability.

Just clarifying things.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks to all for the input, sounds as though we all ought to be asking the C&CC for it then they might extract digit and put it on line. CSs and CLs in particular change rapidly and like the latest info when I go away.

I don't mind what the format is as I have a POI converter but I do prefer .csv you can then make you own changes and additions. e.g. I have TV transmitter and repeater POIs which Spykal kindly sent me which I amend annotate with digital info.

peedee


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

You make assumptions. I didn't say that......


----------

